# Where to buy



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

Are there any on-line vendors that you might vouch for, with decent prices on ammo?

Locally here in LA, the prices, and seemingly the variety are not great at all....and I suspect that buying range ammo at the range is a poor financial choice as well. Where do you guys buy your ammo from?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Magnus_yj said:


> Are there any on-line vendors that you might vouch for, with decent prices?


www.budsgunshop.com is very popular.
www.gunbroker.com is fine if you purchase from a reputable seller (I have purchased two handguns from two different sellers on gunbroker).

Have you checked with your local shops to see what their FFL transfer fees are? Some are quite expensive.



> Locally here in LA, the prices, and seemingly the variety are not great at all....and I suspect that buying range ammo at the range is a poor financial choice as well. Where do you guys buy from?


I think most people buy from Walmart (me included). If your local Walmarts do not sell ammo, and your range prices are outrageous, than you can try some online shops (if they'll sell to California).

I hear www.ableammo.com is pretty popular, among others.

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Walmart

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/

http://ammoman.com/


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Different places have different prices on different loads and calibers for different quantities at different times.

It takes some time to find the best prices.

Besides those mentioned, I've also bought from:
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/
http://www.midwayusa.com/
http://www.natchezss.com/

Academy Sports usually has better prices than Walmart, but they are regional.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I vouch for budsgunshop.com; good service and prices. Plus you can get the 6 month no interest and you get the gun upfront (just be sure to pay it off before six months). Got my XD .45 from their site, lots of great deals floating around on there.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Ditto....range ammo these days = Wal Mart...probably 90%.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll definitely check Walmart.....I'm just not sure that they'll carry ammo here in LA.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

So it turns out that none of the Walmarts in LA county carry ammo. But 30 minutes north, in Ventura county they do........and at a much better price than the more local sporting goods/outdoors shops. Well worth the drive.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Magnus_yj said:


> So it turns out that none of the Walmarts in LA county carry ammo. But 30 minutes north, in Ventura county they do........and at a much better price than the more local sporting goods/outdoors shops. Well worth the drive.


The Walmart at the Cerritos Towne Center carries ammo, not sure if that's convenient for you but it is in L.A. County.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, that would definitely be a worse trip for me than Simi Valley. I live very close to the 101/405 interchange.....so it's about 19 miles farther to go to Cerritos, and the traffic alone would be worse in that direction too.

I guess their guy at the Fallbrook Walmart had his facts off a bit.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

If you have a walmart, I recommend them.


----------

